# here is sparkles



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

:tiel5k i finally got some more batteries so here is sparkles:tiel5:
























hmm i,m not use to all this quiet 








but i do love dad


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

She's gorgeous Allen


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Such beautiful markings


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sparkles has beautiful feather markings, she is so cute!!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Oh she is really beautiful, Sparkles is a wonderful name for her. Just on a side note, you said you've got some more batteries...are you using rechargeable batteries? Why I ask is, Darryl my partner, used ordinary batteries in his camera and it messed up the battery mechanism inside, it cost a lot of money to have it repaired and he was told only ever to use rechargeable batteries. I think it's ok to use ordinary ones in an emergency, but to use them all the time it will mess up your camera.


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

Gosh that is the most beautiful 'tiel I've ever seen! What type is it?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she is a pearl


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2007)

allen said:


> she is a pearl


Shes lovely!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

she said thankyou


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sparkle is very pretty Allen. I agree with Plukie on the batteries issue-rechargables are the best investment ever. A pack with charger is only $10 from Walmart and you can keep on clicking for hours without worrying about them going dead like with regular batteries. PS> was she dna'ed?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes she was and thankyou on the batteries


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

She is beautiful. I love her markings.

SHe looks very content.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

is she just pearl.... or pearl pied?...

anyway she´s sooo cute!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

just pearl


----------

